# HD Hours



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

how many can the 922 hold?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure anyone knows... since it doesn't give an amount of hours available, but rather shows % of space used.

We know it is supposed to have a 1TB drive in it... but not sure how much of that is actually allocated for customer storage.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

It also depends on the source. Off the air files are approximately 2X the size of satellite files. And it also depends on the program. File size will vary program to program and even episode to episode. Not much between episodes maybe but it will vary. There is no way to come up with the exact number of ones and zeroes per unit of time.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I have 32 recordings and the hard drive is 16% full........:alterhase:flag:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just checked via Dish Remote Access. It shows I have 85 hours and 52 minutes of HD space left. That's with approximately 35 hours recorded, all HD. So I'm thinking they are calling it a 100 hour drive.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

it holds 200 hours of HD content.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

am7crew said:


> it holds 200 hours of HD content.


And you got this information where?


----------

